# OMG



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!!

CRYSTAL gave me the biggest SURPRISE today!!!!!!! 

It was a normal Friday in our house. Snowy was allowed to jump into the pool, fetching his fave water ball....Crystal as normal, watched him, got excited, ran around the pool as my boy was swimming in...Then, I put her in the pool to have a lil swim (to cool herself down). She just, like alwys, followed Snowy in the water and they both went out.

Then I kept on taking more pictures of Snowy while jumping, swimming, fetching the ball...etc

While I was prepareing my camera for the next pic that I wanted to take of Snowy in the pool, Crystal was on the lil bridge that separate the small pool from the big one. The second I snapped the pic (planed to aim on Snowy in the water), another maltese flew jumping right into the water :w00t: WHOAH :w00t: and that malt happened to be Crystal who decided to jump into the pool all by herself!!!! and I got a pic of that moment without meaning to - I didn't expect that, I just wanted to take a normal swimming pic of Snowy and Crystal apppeared in it flying :w00t: :w00t: I couldn't believe my eyes and was SOOO happy that she got captured in that pic :thmbup: 

Here is the pic...









I then immidiatly snapped a couple of other pictures


















I'm proud of my little brave girl :clap: 

She always swam next to Snowy for few minutes (having my help to put her in the water), but never ever jumped on her own

I just felt that I wanted to share this with you coz I already shared the story of Snowy jumpling into the pool on his own for the first time here. 

With Snowy, I didn't have a camera in my hand, but with Crystal the pic of that moment was also taken :w00t: 

There are more pictures of today that I shared in their blog, but once I upload them in my photobucket account I will share them here too

Kat


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:clap: :clap: 
That's so cute! What great timing too! 

Aww her very first jump :wub:

:dothewave:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to Crystal!!! :clap: :clap: I love that first picture of the jump!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Kat - Your babies always have such spirit and adventure! It looked like she jumped over Snowy's head! Well, I'm glad Crystal and Snowy can now go swimming together. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Yea for Crystal!!!!!!! And what perfect timing. Great photos Kat. I think Crystal :heart: saw how much fun Snowy :heart: is having & decided boys don't get to have all the fun. Hannah copies so much from Boo. I always especially love your swimming photos of the fluffs. Now you have to get it on video.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hey Kat - Your babies always have such spirit and adventure! *It looked like she jumped over Snowy's head*! Well, I'm glad Crystal and Snowy can now go swimming together. :biggrin:[/B]


LOL 

that was a very high jump comparing to Snowy's normal jumps :biggrin: 

I just wonder what was she thinking before jumping...maybe she wanted to land right onto Snowy's head LOL 

She sure loved that.

The malts both had a blast today

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hannah copies so much from Boo. I always especially love your swimming photos of the fluffs. Now you have to get it on video. [/B]


Same with Crystal .. I could see before that she always wanted to be with him in the pool, but wasn't sure on how to do it on her own - I always helped her, but I don't think that she will need the help now

taking a vid is in my plan


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg!!!! Way to go Crystal :woohoo2: 
Kat those are the best shots, great timing and just look at the expression on Snowy's face too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yay for Crystal!!! :yahoo: I can't believe your babies love the water! How'd you get them to enjoy being wet? ...Do they love bathtime, too? :eek2_gelb2: *


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> just look at the expression on Snowy's face too :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: 

That boy's concentration was all on the water ball


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Snow is thinking ... Is it a Bird, Is it a Plane ........ ohhh geez it's Super Crystal.

That's soooo cool Kat - what a brave girl - Max hides when we are in the pool .. kinda like this :hiding: 
I think he hates the sun too .. he's happy to just watch us from the screen (from the inside) ..

We've thrown him in many times and he knows where the steps are to get out - we did that so he would know where to swim to in an emergency.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How CUTE!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> * I can't believe your babies love the water! How'd you get them to enjoy being wet? ...Do they love bathtime, too? :eek2_gelb2: *[/B]



It all started with Snowy... Here is the story ... 

Crystal just loves to do what Snowy does. and she enjoys it

even though they love to swim in the pool, both of them don't like bathtime  I guess they just like to swim freely without having someone to hold them still


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think she got tired of Snowy getting all the cool pics in the pool!  WTG Crystal!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> We've thrown him in many times and he knows where the steps are to get out - we did that so he would know where to swim to in an emergency.[/B]


It's wise of you guys


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I think she got tired of Snowy getting all the cool pics in the pool! [/B]


LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Go Crystal!! How awesome that you were able to capture such a fun memory on camera!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think you need to fly over and teach MY dogs to swim, I'm doing something WRONG :blink: COOL PHOTOS . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I think you need to fly over and teach MY dogs to swim, I'm doing something WRONG :blink:[/B]


Believe me, I did not teach them to swim...Dogs can swim, but some like it, and some don't. 

It is not the first time for Crystal to swim. I put her in whenever Snowy is in.

Today she decided that she wanted to swim more, so just jumped in on her own for the first time 

I am sure that if Snowy wasn't around, Crystal wouldn't jump on her own.

Beside, the weather here these days make them and me LOVE our pool


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, that is just so neat!! And so perfect that you captured her on camera!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOO HOO Baby Crystal!! You really are a big grown up girl now!! That jump is great! arty: :rochard: Kat, you always take such GREAT pictures and I'm so glad, since S&C are two of my very favorite Malts. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW! Way to go Crystal!!! :aktion033: 

Great pictures Kat - you must be so proud of your baby girl!! :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so jeloussssss :smilie_tischkante: We've tried many times to get Bianca to enjoy the water but she's not having none of it. If I slowly put her into the pool she'll swim to the nearest person and cling for dear life. When she gets out she'll bark at whoever put her in until she gets tired. :hysteric: :hysteric: I wish she would enjoy it but mosly I wish she would get used to it so that if she fell in she would know enough to turn and swim towards the stairs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, look at her jumping like a pro :walklikeanegyptian: I bet now you wont be able to keep her out of the pool. 
this is going to be a fun summer arty: so glad you had your camera :clap:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is such a neat picture and it looks like they were having a blast!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

wow!!! what a brave girl!!! you caught amazing pictures too!!! go Crystal!! :biggrin:


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go Crystal!!! arty: Great pics


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

OMG! That is the COOLEST thiing! We don't have a pool, but when we are in Florida, we go to the beach alot...and Spring won't even go to the water's edge and get her feet wet! NO WAY! 

Even if it's rained outside, she doesn't want to go out. The little princess might get her feet wet donchaknow!

OH how I wish Spring could take some lessons from your beautiful Crystal. What fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a lucky shot that was. The picture of Crystal jumping in the pool is just priceless. As always, I just love your pictures of the fluffs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> *I bet now you wont be able to keep her out of the pool. *
> this is going to be a fun summer[/B]


This is what I am thinking of :smpullhair: 

With Snowy, he gotta go into battles with me when I don't allow him to swim (he is only allowed when he is due to his bath time). Sometimes, he wont listen and just jump ...and kat feels like SCREAMING, until she sees the smile on his face when he is out (then she just calms down) :wub2: 

I'm not sure if I should encourage her on this or not - oh well, Snowy is more than an encouragement to her :no2: 

Oh and by the way, these two malts are leaving home and this pool after a couple of weeks :biggrin: 

Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> S&C are two of my very favorite Malts. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:[/B]



Gotta admit that the sweetest malt on earth *Sweetie Bonnie* is my fave malt :wub2: :wub2: 

whenever I see my boy happy in the pool playing with the ball that you sent him, I just remember you guys and feel so thankful for having such wonderful and caring friends :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Love the pictures! I can't believe you were able to capture it right at that moment! 

Way to go, Crystal!!! :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Yay, Crystal! arty: It looks like they had a great time.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She's following in the footsteps of her big brother. How cute!! :wub: :wub: That's just awesome that you were able to catch it!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat.....those pictures are the most endearing I have ever seen!!!! I just love it.......what a brave little girl she is!!! .....and to think you caught it in action is remarkable!!!! Wow!!!!! They look so cool and having such a good time. Thanks for showing them to us!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Way to go Crystal! :aktion033:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*WOW!! What great pics!! You got them just right...If you had planned that I bet you wouldn't have gotten such great ones!! What fun they both must have.

Thanks for sharing, they were really great shots.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Way to go Crystal!!! What a KODAK moment for sure!!!! :Happy_Dance: arty:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenposYay!!! Thats sooo awesome. What abrave little girl. What a great moment.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Updated in 2010 (original thread was posted in 2008):* Just for the sake of keeping a record of Crystal's swimming craze. 

She continued her jump in the pool on her own ever since that day that I, accidentally/coincidently, snapped the picture of her first mid air experience :w00t:

She always jumped after Snowy and/or the toy, but NEVER retrieved the toy back. This was the very first >>> video <<< I took of her (in 2009).

In 2010, Crystal retrieved a toy in the water for the very first time :wub:



























Yet another swimming maltese who I love so much :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Yay, Crystal! You go, girl!:chili: I love these pics! Amazing.....Thanks!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kat!

That is amazing - number one - that baby Crystal jump on her own - but that you were actually able to catch it on camera! Thank you for sharing - I LOVED them!

The look on Snowy's face is pricless.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I love these pics! Amazing.....Thanks!





Sandcastles said:


> but that you were actually able to catch it on camera!


Two years have passed yet I still can't believe that I caught that very first jump in pic:w00t:. I thought that it will be nice to follow it with 2009 and 2010 development with Crystal following Snowy's paw-steps :wub: Glad that you loved them 

hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved the video. I can't get mine near water. I'd have to trim mine short,all that fur would take them straight to the bottom!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats Crystal! You're a coureagous little girl! Wow! :thumbsup:

So much fun to see you bathing in the pool! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo hoo! Go Crystal! Go Crystal! :cheer:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwwww, Crystal, how awesome is that!!:chili::chili:
you look sooooo cute in the water holding that little ball!!:wub:
love the pics, and the older ones too!!:aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I'd have to trim mine short,all that fur would take them straight to the bottom!


That sure is a very good point, Michelle 
mine pretty much have short coats 



Alexa said:


> Congrats Crystal! You're a coureagous little girl! Wow! :thumbsup:


oh Alexandra, I think that she wouldn't have turned into a pool baby if not because of Snowy :wub:



missiek said:


> Woo hoo! Go Crystal! Go Crystal! :cheer:





mfa said:


> awwwww, Crystal, how awesome is that!!:chili::chili:
> you look sooooo cute in the water holding that little ball!!:wub:
> love the pics, and the older ones too!!:aktion033:


Crystal: "fank you so much, auntie Kelly and auntie Flowence...now, I can also join all da fun dat Snowy used to have widout me when I was a wee pup"


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW thats amazing!!! Super camera skills there. Probably wouldn't be able to do that if you tried. Did she jump right over his head?? "Mommy wow, I'm a big girl now!!!" Is what she was probably thinking hahha.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> WOW thats amazing!!! Super camera skills there. Probably wouldn't be able to do that if you tried. Did she jump right over his head?? "Mommy wow, I'm a big girl now!!!" Is what she was probably thinking hahha.


thanx Amanda, but trust me, it was the super perfect timing and coincidence :w00t: more than the camera skill because my eyes were at Snowy. The second I clicked, Crystal was there. She was over Snowy's head when in the air, but didn't land on him LOL that is good. 

haha I bet that's what she was thinking too ^_^

Also, one thing that I learned about Crystal is that "If snowy can do it, so can I" way of doing things. She ALWAYS imitates what snowy does


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kat, I am sooooo happy for you that you got both your wishes ... she jumped in and you caught it on camera!!! What a wonderful coincidence!!! 

YAY!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Kat, I am sooooo happy for you that *you got both your wishes ... she jumped in and you caught it on camera*!!! What a wonderful coincidence!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


thanx dear Sher, I wouldn't ask for more :tender: and love the fact that I can share  
i must admit that it was a scary coincidence lol Crystal never fail to amaze me. Who would have expected. That is another reason why I find the name "Secret" which was suggested by some online pals so fitting to her:wub: but heck, we are sticking to Crystal because it fits my secretive girl more :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Kat, wonderful!!!!! I know you had to be in happy shock, so glad you caught it.
Hugs to you Kat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations to Crystal! Yoo!! Hoo!!!:cheer:

Kat, it's wonderful that you were able to capture Crystal's first time jump on camera! :chili: :chili:

Oh, and I LOVE how Snowy looks all wet in the pool! Sooooo adorable!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you, Christine.. (hugs) are sent your way from me and the malts too
hehe "Happy Shock" is the best description to how I felt 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Congratulations to Crystal! Yoo!! Hoo!!!:cheer:
> 
> Kat, it's wonderful that you were able to capture Crystal's first time jump on camera! :chili: :chili:
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE how Snowy looks all wet in the pool! Sooooo adorable!:wub::wub::wub:


It was superb  the moment was FROZE forever of her first jump. 
Crystal: "fank you so much for da cheer, sweet auntie Marie :wub: I am good at suwpwising mama and budder" puppy kisses


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Atta girl, Crystal. You made Mommy so proud. Love to you and your brother.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, another amazing action shot! AND could we be any prouder of your little Crystal!!!?!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Crystal's working her way up to the Olympics. She'll be ready for 2012.:chili::chili: She's so incredible (as it Snowy) and your camerawork never fails to amaze me.:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So Crystal is up to Snowy's level now?! :chili: Girls Rule!!!:chili:

What's next for these adventurus two? Horse back riding?? :innocent::aktion033:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Your two babies are so adventurous! What a lucky shot!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow!!! Super


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, these are amazing pictures of your two amazing pups! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! How great is it to see your babies lean new things and enjoy it. It's so cool that you caught Crystal's first jump and I really enjoyed the video of her swimming and coming to the conclusion that perhaps she should be a lifegaurd instead. She's a smart little lady ;-)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> Atta girl, Crystal. You made Mommy so proud. Love to you and your brother.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


Crystal: "Sending tones of wuv to you and your giwls, Aunti Kerry" :wub:



princessre said:


> Kat, another amazing action shot! AND could we be any prouder of your little Crystal!!!?!


Thanks Sophia  



Snowbody said:


> I think Crystal's working her way up to the Olympics. She'll be ready for 2012.:chili::chili: She's so incredible (as it Snowy) and your camerawork never fails to amaze me.:aktion033:


haha Sue, she sure will be ready for the next Olympic (or is it PAWlympic ) thanks for your words about the two :grouphug:
awwh and my camerawork, although I have to be honest and say for that first picture, it was more of a coincidence than my click to the shutter speed. I pressed on the shutter speed the exact same time as of Crystal's flight :w00t::HistericalSmiley: All happened in split seconds. I LOVE IT :aktion033:



The A Team said:


> So Crystal is up to Snowy's level now?! :chili: Girls Rule!!!:chili:
> 
> What's next for these adventurus two? Horse back riding?? :innocent::aktion033:


She sure is - yes GIRLS RULE B) (she just needs to practice her style of diving  She still can't do the full diving body form that monkey Snowy can. Maybe that is just her limit but other than that, she is all up there with Snowy in retrieving :aktion033: Snowy has a challenge now. Anytime, he jumps after the toy, you see Crystal by his side racing to the toy :HistericalSmiley: like here for example, it was Crystal who grabbed the ball first 








they both have a blast, nevertheless 

haha for now, they can go as far as horse back riding *watching only*  :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Your two babies are so adventurous! What a lucky shot!


Thanks Miki  they sure love a little of an adventure:wub:



priyasutty said:


> Wow!!! Super





njdrake said:


> Kat, these are amazing pictures of your two amazing pups! :wub:


thanks  Glad that you liked it, guys:grouphug: 



Johita said:


> coming to the conclusion that perhaps she should be a lifegaurd instead. She's a smart little lady ;-)


Crystal: "oh fank you so much, aunti Edith. I wike to show Snowy dat giwls are super smart - maybe much smarter dan boys. He just doesn't know it. I show him my hidden skills every once in a while. he is always surpwised"


----------

